
Ask HN: What AI courses/material should I choose? - mlejva
Posting it here again since it didn&#x27;t get much attention yesterday.<p>I&#x27;d describe myself as someone who has beginner&#x2F;intermediate skills in the field. I started exploring AI field at the beginning of the last year. Then I took a year off, exploring other fields trying to figure out what am I interested in. Now I can confidently say that AI&#x2F;DL is a path I want to pursue in the future.
- I have some basic experience across the DL field in general (GANs, convolutional nets, word2vec, LSTMs, math&#x2F;reasoning behind these topics)<p>- I have experience building simpler neural nets (mostly conv nets + GANs) from the scratch using NumPy<p>- I was frequently working with Tensorflow but I can imagine that the library changed a lot since the past year<p>- I feel that my probabilistic&#x2F;statistics skills could be better<p>- I feel that I have very little experience building AI in the real world<p>- I feel like I need to learn how to be able to apply the latest scientific papers<p>What I need now is to (1) refresh my old knowledge, (2) take more challenging courses&#x2F;classes with more &quot;real world&quot; approach and (3) start reading (and applying) scientific papers.<p>Do you please have any recommendations regarding me coming back to this field and getting deeper into it?
======
henning
Would you enjoy something that gives a broad overview? Norvig's AI book
[https://www.amazon.com/Artificial-Intelligence-Modern-
Approa...](https://www.amazon.com/Artificial-Intelligence-Modern-
Approach-3rd/dp/0136042597) should give you a very broad perspective of the
entire field. There will be many course websites with lecture material and
lectures to go along with it that you may find useful.

The book website [http://aima.cs.berkeley.edu/](http://aima.cs.berkeley.edu/)
has lots of resources.

But it sounds like you are specifically interested in deep learning. A Google
researcher wrote a book on deep learning in Python aimed at a general audience
- [https://www.amazon.com/Deep-Learning-Python-Francois-
Chollet...](https://www.amazon.com/Deep-Learning-Python-Francois-
Chollet/dp/1617294438) \- which might be more directly relevant to your
interests.

There's also what I guess you would call "the deep learning book".
[https://www.amazon.com/Deep-Learning-Adaptive-Computation-
Ma...](https://www.amazon.com/Deep-Learning-Adaptive-Computation-
Machine/dp/0262035618)

(People have different preferences for how they like to learn and as you can
see I like learning from books.)

(I apologize if you already knew about these things.)

~~~
mlejva
Thank you for the tips.

The Deep Learning Book
([http://deeplearningbook.org](http://deeplearningbook.org)) was one of my
main studying materials. How would you compare the other DL book you mentioned
([https://www.amazon.com/Deep-Learning-Python-Francois-
Chollet...](https://www.amazon.com/Deep-Learning-Python-Francois-
Chollet/dp/1617294438)) against this one?

